# Mixing wax and oil for finish?



## applebuilder (May 12, 2009)

What are the benefits of using a wax/oil blend finish? There's a variety of choices to work with (beeswax to carnauba, tung oil to walnut oil) and I'd like to hear some experiences others have had with any number of combinations. I was under the impression that all wax finishes needed to mixed with a thinner, but I came across an online recipe where a paste was made by melting the wax/oil mix together. Are these finishes durable enough for outdoor applications?


----------



## Jim Tank (Apr 28, 2009)

Check it out for yourself.... Look through the threads here and pick a few formulas recommended.... Do a few samples and let dry thoroughly. Then take a hot shower with the samples getting a reasonable dose of abuse. Let them dry in the hot sun all day and allow them to set out overnite exposed to the morning dew. Then put them in the refrigerator for a day before putting them on the picnic table laid out as a covering, invite the guys over for pizza & beer, carfully spilling the sauce and beverages evenly, allowing them to soak in before rubbing down with lambs wool and hosing down with harsh detergent. Carefully carry back to the shop and examine which ones stood up to typical customer's expectations, and typical craftsman's claims about durability. Now you will be qualified to speak at community college evening classes on "Achieving Professional Results with Finishes You Can Make at Home". Then write a few articles and a book. We will all be cheering for you when you go on Yankee Woodshop. Need a manager or public relations exec???


----------



## Streamwinner (Nov 25, 2008)

Jim Tank said:


> Check it out for yourself.... Look through the threads here and pick a few formulas recommended.... Do a few samples and let dry thoroughly. Then take a hot shower with the samples getting a reasonable dose of abuse. Let them dry in the hot sun all day and allow them to set out overnite exposed to the morning dew. Then put them in the refrigerator for a day before putting them on the picnic table laid out as a covering, invite the guys over for pizza & beer, carfully spilling the sauce and beverages evenly, allowing them to soak in before rubbing down with lambs wool and hosing down with harsh detergent. Carefully carry back to the shop and examine which ones stood up to typical customer's expectations, and typical craftsman's claims about durability. Now you will be qualified to speak at community college evening classes on "Achieving Professional Results with Finishes You Can Make at Home". Then write a few articles and a book. We will all be cheering for you when you go on Yankee Woodshop. Need a manager or public relations exec???


Or you could just post a question on a message board and get some helpful advice. Why reinvent the wheel?


----------



## jerry (Nov 1, 2006)

Neither is a finish that offers much protection alone and are no better combined.

Jerry


----------



## applebuilder (May 12, 2009)

Nonetheless I'd like to try my hand at a few recipes if anyone has them. I'll search through the forums as well, thanks!


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

I'm not a fan of the mixture but I would try some of Maloof's product before trying to mix up a home brew.


----------



## Rev. A (Jan 29, 2021)

rrich said:


> I'm not a fan of the mixture but I would try some of Maloof's product before trying to mix up a home brew.


I've used Minwax Oil Wax, leaves a beautiful natural finish. From what I've read, it's really only good on indoor furniture. only draws back is that the can recommends 3 coats with a day in between coats. Don't wait moe than 10 minutes after application to buff it.


----------

